# Toyota Tundra V8 4.7liter



## yukonmatt (Jun 9, 2005)

I have the opportunity to buy a 2001 Toyota Tundra with the 4.7 V8 from a family member for a good price. The vehicle is stock. I would be using my Reese weight distribution hitch and friction sway control. Can anyone tell me how this truck performs while towing a 23RS (including mountains). I have a GMC Yukon which I plan to keep but would like to tow with a truck so that I can haul things.

Any suggestions would be great!

Thanks,


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

According to the Toyota website sorry specs are only for 06 but the same engine. here and the keystone website here you are at about 100% or fully loaded with no room for gear, water etc. Considering you said mountains I vote no.

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I vote no. ....... A 4.7 V8 is about the equivalent of a 327 small block.

John


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi yukonmatt, 
i have an outback friend on here that has that same truck.
he (reverie) tows a 28' with no problem.
email him for more info on his truck.
i say with a 23'your ok if you watch your weight ...

campingnut...


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I have the 03 Tundra, and OB23RS. Combo works good on flat land. I also would say no to the mountains. I love my Tundra but it might get traded when the all new 07 models hit the showroom.

Will


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I've been towing my 23RS with a 4Runner that has the same engine. It does fine in the flatlands of the Southeast. But if your towing plans include the mountains, particularly in the West, the Tundra may be a little anemic. To it's credit, the Toyota 4.7L puts out a lot of torque for it's size. In the 4Runner, it is rated at 320 lb/ft. @ 3400RPM. But for serious mountain towing, a little more oomph may be required.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

yukonmatt said:


> I have the opportunity to buy a 2001 Toyota Tundra with the 4.7 V8 from a family member for a good price. The vehicle is stock. I would be using my Reese weight distribution hitch and friction sway control. Can anyone tell me how this truck performs while towing a 23RS (including mountains). I have a GMC Yukon which I plan to keep but would like to tow with a truck so that I can haul things.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great!
> 
> ...


I have a 2001 Tundra 4x4 Access cab and we pull a 2004 26RS. "Camping" weight of the trailer was measured at some local scales and came in at 5,620 lbs. I'm not familiar with the weight of a 23RS.

The truck does a fine job pulling our trailer. The engine is happiest with the RPM's in the 3,300 - 3,800 range. The 4.7 liter, 32 valve V8 loves to rev! Now with that said, my truck is not bone stock. I have installed a set of JBA headers and the UniChip module. Also a 4x4 weighs more than the 4x2. You didn't mention which version of the truck you are considering. I have also lifted my truck and I'm current running larger tires, new gears (4.88's) are getting installed in just over two weeks. I never tow with the overdrive engaged and we typically see about 10mpg while towing. Our typical load in the bed is our Yamaha generator, some campfire wood and sometimes bikes. I currently have 78,000 on the clock and the truck has been absolutely trouble free!









A great source of info about the Tundra is www.TundraSolutions.com. It's free to register and I've been a member of that site (as Herbicidal) since August of '00.

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## yukonmatt (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for all your feedback! I find myself climbing the Cascades at least 2 or 3 times each summer. Sounds like the Tundra is a great truck but not the right one for my situation. It's hard to pass up a good deal though.

I think I will keep my eye out for a Silverado 1500 or 2500 or similar with the 5.3liter V8 or maybe the 6.0...I know either of these could handle the weight.

Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## Buckhunt (Jun 16, 2005)

I to a 25rss with a 2000 Tundra 4x2 with complete stock with 97,000 miles with no problem. Went from Ohio to Myrtle Beach with no problem. I never use overdrive while towing. I set the cruise at 62 mph and stayed there while driving through the Smokies.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I think the mountain part will be your sticking point. If you plan on spending alot of time in the mountains I think you will be undersized. Your metioned a 1500 chevy, the chevy only has a 5.3L, does great with weight on the flats and some hills, but you would still be pushing on the mountains unless you have a big V8 or a diesel.


----------



## yukonmatt (Jun 9, 2005)

nynethead said:


> I think the mountain part will be your sticking point. If you plan on spending alot of time in the mountains I think you will be undersized. Your metioned a 1500 chevy, the chevy only has a 5.3L, does great with weight on the flats and some hills, but you would still be pushing on the mountains unless you have a big V8 or a diesel.
> [snapback]72023[/snapback]​


I tow with the 5.3L 1500 (Yukon) now and it does great. Even loaded heavy I can stay at 55-60 up the mtns - and never use overdrive! More power can never hurt though.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If you are going to upgrade sometime anyway, I would go with the 2500....

you get the engine, but you also get the upgraded brakes, tranny, and chassis.

That way, you don't have to worry about it....and can upgrade the TT to something bigger down the road.

Steve


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have an '01 4x4 Access Cab with the 4.7 and it is bone-stock. I pull our 28BHS around here and up in the hills with no problems. It handles the length, the stopping, and particularly the acceleration with no problems. Now, that being said I would be inclined to believe you might miss having some additional power climbing those big mountains. I really believe the weakest link might actually be the transmission but I have nothing to back that up except a hunch.

Reverie


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

You can look at my setup in my signature and I can tell you in the mountains I am held at 50-50mph on long climbs. My engine is definitely working hard when I make a trip down to Tennessee through the Jellico Mountains. Running 70mph on flat roads is no problem but steep or long hills can kill you!!

I have always used my TV as my personal vehicle and if you tow at 90-100% capacity you might as well thrown money into a fire pit. The repairs for transmissions and early demise of your vehicle will haunt your future.

I am pulling the 21RS and its not even fully loaded and I already want to move up to at least a 2500!! or the 1500HD. Now some of you might get out 3-4 times a year or might even get out 8-10 times a year. For me I am either pulling my boat or my trailer once or twice a month year round. In the spring-fall time that can easily be 3-4 times a month.

I would not tow anything with a v-6 in my personal opinion. Maybe a little trailer with mulch or a really short trip with the boat. The wear and tear causes enough repairs that it is cheaper in the long run to get the bigger vehicle.


----------



## yukonmatt (Jun 9, 2005)

Great information everyone! I have some thinking to do!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The 4.7 Liter is a V8.

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Reverie said:


> The 4.7 Liter is a V8.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]72106[/snapback]​


Not just any V8 either....
A rompin'-stompin', fire-breathing, asphalt-eating, 32 valve, dual overhead cam V8. And yes, it's a hemi.
A little over-the-top, don't you think!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Not just any V8 either....
> A rompin'-stompin', fire-breathing, asphalt-eating, 32 valve, dual overhead cam V8. And yes, it's a hemi.
> A little over-the-top, don't you think!
> 
> ...


LOL
Was that a Tim the Tool man grunt I just heard









Bill


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

We pull a 23rs with a Sequoia, and often pull over 8000' passes. It's a bit slow on the hills, but that's to be expected- Semi's are slow on hills too! I'm not in any hurry on camping trips, so the lack of raw power doesn't bother me.

Pulling over the grapevine (I-5 north from Los Angeles) we're definitely not the slowest on the road, I'd say we're faster than all of the semi's and many of the RV's. We've got no plans to upgrade the TV.

Kevin P.


----------

